# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Đệm bông ép có giặt được không?

## vietductct

Trong mỗi gia đình sẽ đều có ít nhất một chiếc đệm, bởi xã hội phát triển nhu cầu sống càng được nâng cao đáng kể, chiếc đệm bông ép sẽ đóng vai trò không nhỏ trong việc chăm sóc giấc ngủ. Vấn đề được quan tâm hàng đầu hiện nay đó là đệm bông ép có giặt được không?
Dòng đệm này là chiếc đệm được dùng phổ biến nhất trong các gia đình Việt, bởi nó sở hữu nhiều ưu điểm nổi bật, cùng với đó là giá thành khá rẻ phù hợp với mặt bằng chung thu nhập của người Việt. Tuy nhiên vấn đề vệ sinh đệm cần phải được chú ý bởi sau một thời gian dài sử dụng chắc chắn đệm sẽ bị dính các loại bụi bẩn từ không khí, hay như do người dùng vô tình đánh đổ đồ ăn thức uống lên đệm.
Tầm quan trọng của việc vệ sinh đệm
Nếu bạn thường xuyên ngủ trên một chiếc đệm bẩn, không đảm bảo vệ sinh thì việc này sẽ gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của người dùng. Nó sẽ gây ra nhiều vấn đề tác động xấu tới cơ thể như các bệnh về da liễu, ảnh hưởng tới hệ hô hấp.
Không những thế đệm không đảm bảo vệ sinh cũng sẽ gây rất nhiều bất tiện, khiến cho  không khí trong phòng ngủ bị ảnh hưởng. Từ đó gây mùi hương khó chịu làm ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe cũng như cuộc sống sinh hoạt của toàn bộ thành viên trong gia đình. Đối với trẻ em là đối tượng có cơ thể nhạy cảm, chưa phát triển toàn diện. Nên chỉ khi có được một giấc ngủ ngon và trọn vẹn thì mới được phát triển tốt về cả thể trạng lẫn tinh thần.
Việc giặt giũ vệ sinh đệm thường xuyên có rất nhiều tác dụng, về cơ bản việc này sẽ có tác dụng loại bỏ bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn có thể xâm nhập vào đệm để nhằm đảm bảo tính năng sử dụng, cũng như thẩm mỹ cho căn nhà.
Bạn sẽ không thể biết rằng trong chiếc đệm mà bạn sử dụng hàng ngày có chứa hàng ngàn các vi khuẩn nấm mốc tồn tại và phát triển trong đó. Chúng sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe cũng như là nguyên nhân chính gây nên các bệnh về hô hấp dị ứng, viêm da.
Việc giặt đệm thường xuyên sẽ loại bỏ côn trùng ký sinh trùng như mạc bụi, bọ ve, kiến, mối mọt. Đồng thời cũng nhằm cải thiện không khí trong phòng ngủ giúp bạn có giấc ngủ tốt hơn, hơn nữa việc này cũng góp phần gia tăng tuổi thọ sử dụng cho tấm đệm, vừa là một biện pháp tiết kiệm chi phí và cũng là đảm bảo sức khỏe cho toàn bộ thành viên trong gia đình.
Vậy đệm bông ép có giặt được không?
Đệm bông ép là chiếc đệm được cấu tạo bởi các sợi bông xơ 100% Polyester, với phương pháp sản xuất đó là ép cách nhiệt tạo thành khối đệm có độ bằng phẳng, cứng vững. Chúng ta hoàn toàn có thể giặt đệm bông ép thường xuyên và định kỳ, tuy nhiên không phải giặt bằng cách thông thường, mà cần phải có quy trình làm sạch riêng biệt.
Không ít người dùng thường mắc phải sai lầm lớn trong việc vệ sinh đệm đó là cứ đổ trực tiếp nước và bột giặt vào đệm, việc này không những sẽ không đem lại tác dụng làm sạch mà còn khiến cho tình trạng đệm trở nên nghiêm trọng hơn. Các vết bẩn không được loại bỏ, mà ngược lại nước và cặn bột giặt còn thấm sâu vào đệm gây ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng, suy giảm độ bền của sản phẩm.
Cách giặt đệm bông ép cơ bản sau đây người dùng có thể tham khảo đó là:
Hầu hết các sản phẩm đệm bông ép đều có cấu tạo vỏ đệm và ruột đệm riêng biệt, để tiến hành các bước vệ sinh đệm, bạn cần tháo rời 2 bộ phận này ra để bắt đầu giặt đệm bông ép đúng cách.
Giặt vỏ đệm: Hãy tháo lớp vỏ bọc bên ngoài của đệm và ngâm khoảng 20 phút với nước sạch và bột giặt hòa tan, sau đó đem đi giặt sạch sẽ bằng máy hoặc bằng tay thông thường. Cuối cùng tiến hành phơi khô đệm, bước cuối cùng là lồng lại vào ruột đệm cẩn thận như ban đầu. Cần lưu ý kéo khóa cẩn thận khi lồng ruột đệm vào nhé.
Đối với phần ruột đệm bông ép thì khi vệ sinh chỉ nên dùng gậy đập vào bề mặt đệm để bụi bẩn bên trong bay ra, sau đó dùng máy hút bụi hút sạch bụi và những sợi bông bay ra. Nếu không có máy hút bụi các bạn có thể dùng khăn ướt phủ lên bề mặt đệm rồi đập, như vậy bụi khi bay ra sẽ bám vào khăn ướt này và được loại bỏ hiệu quả. Để làm khô đệm hãy đem ruột đệm đi phơi tại nơi khô ráo, thoáng gió, lưu ý không được phơi trực tiếp dưới nắng to.
Đối với các gia đình có trẻ nhỏ, trẻ thường xuyên tè dầm ra đệm, lúc này để xử lý đối với nệm mỏng chỉ cần lấy máy sấy, sấy qua 1 lúc là sẽ khô ráo sạch sẽ. Đối với các loại đệm dày cần vệ sinh một cách cẩn thận hơn: Dùng khăn hoặc giấy khô thấm hết nước trên bề mặt đệm, sau đó đổ cồn vào chỗ ướt, để cho cồn khô là đệm sẽ có được mùi thơm và sạch sẽ ngay.
Trường hợp các vết bẩn là máu, hãy bôi 1 chút oxi già lên trực tiếp vết bẩn sau đó đem phơi nơi khô ráo thoáng gió hoặc làm khô bằng máy sấy.
Đối với vết bẩn từ thực phẩm và nước giải khát xử lý bằng cách pha 1 thìa nước rửa bát với 2 bát nước lạnh, dùng khăn chà nhẹ lên vết bẩn, lặp đi lặp lại nhiều lần cho đến khi vết bẩn biến mất. Sau đó xả sạch bằng cách dùng khăn sạch thấm nước lạnh xoa đều lên bề mặt nệm. Cuối cùng hãy sử dụng máy sấy hoặc đem phơi để làm khô đệm
Cách vệ sinh các vết bẩndo vô tình trong sinh hoạt hàng ngày bạn khó có thể tránh khỏi những tình huống do đổ cà phê, thức ăn, nước có màu ra đệm và lúc này bạn sẽ tùy vào mức độ chúng ta không cần tháo toàn bộ đệm ra mà sử dụng một chút nước giặt. Dùng một chiếc khăn ẩm thấm nước giặt và làm sạch ngay trên đêm, lưu ý là sử dụng nước vừa đủ để ẩm vết bẩm và làm sạch dễ dàng. Sau đó bạn có thể sử dụng máy sấy tóc làm khô phần đệm vừa vệ sinh vậy là có thể xử lý hoàn toàn các loại vết bẩn này.
Nguồn: vesinhdem.vn

----------

